# Prokofiev's Scythian Suite



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay - I'm looking to buy a recording of Prokofiev's Scythian Suite (aka 'Ala et Lolli'), but I'm unsure how to go about this as there is an essential criterion I require i.e a very slow ending with the last chord held for as long as possible in the same way as Gergiev does in the live performance here:






I have the Weller recording in the Brilliant Classics box set, and I've heard the Abbado recording on DG and while both have many virtues, they don't meet the above criterion. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## VictorM (Oct 23, 2014)

I would highly recommend Orchestre National de France recording conducted by Rostropovich. Whilst far from ideal orchestra sound quality I think he grasped the inspiration that is missing from other recordings. No one else does this for me personally, not Abbado and not Gergiev (even though he claims he himself is a scythian and a big proponent of Prokofiev). It looks like you cannot beat someone who knew the composer personally. This is actually true for all other recordings of Prokofiev, I compared lots and lots and am yet to find a better interpretation than that of Rostropovich.


----------

